# KFT- Sunnny Coast Round 1 (Qld)



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals.
Just wanted to let you all know that it was an awesome day and that I highly recommend entering the KFT. No one walks away empty handed, everyone wins a prize of some sort which I think is fantastic for newbies to the sport. The top 10 (or top 7 today) ..... 2 people had 4 fish, the next had 3 fish and the last 4 people had one fish each. Yours truly caught one fish at 24.4cms which was enough to earn me 6th place and a prize worth about $250 rrp. My 3rd comp and 1st ever prize. woo hooo. SWMBO Called me away but I'll be back.
*Edit;* As promised, I came back and added more details and photos.









And here is my Prize;








The prize consisted of the following;
1 x TT Lures Cap (Everyone got a cap)
4 x TT Lures Stickers
8 x assorted (in size and colour) switchblade lures.
16 x assorted packets of TT tournament jig heads.
and the tackle box of course.

And what a terrible start to the day .... look at this aweful sunrise we had to put up with. lol.


















My thanks to the Organisers and Sponsors for a great comp.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

well done guys....i hope to be able to make the next one - with a bit of help...must have been perfect conditions...water was silky smooth here , but the late fog made it impossible for anyone on the water to find their bearings - was pea soup thick :shock:


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

sounds great guys!!
when is the next round? i'm going to have to find a way to free a sunday and take part, sounds like i'm missing out on to much fun!!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, no bream and came home with a great esky. Got to love that.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

well done dune on getting into the winners circle.......now to catch two fish next time.
go dunebuggy go

wayne


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSjQ40UAAB7fgEAQUAepAoABEAo/7//gIACVREyaQaT0RmptGmkyeox6g1MTKajymj2pGmjTQZBo3AkHK3C9M/FL8tGXHKLRPVWQisigG26fPCXF8yDGcpR10cEGjUC4mpFzg9i8SVAKBEvzhjx/eVmKmVzmhp5777ah0oChodqOKSuUnVqiRgyEwU7IrB1hjV9Q42+KZcMdnfb7qr9TGOBtE6B5JTUAvqUobQe9d/Yu5IpwoSBRocaK


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks red - but by then - this week actually - i will be the owner of a brand new tempo with electric package - so it needs a roof all to itself :shock: ...the help i'm referring to is the electric hopefully , yet to re-check the rules , if not allowed , i will get some quarterzone injections the day before the comp...thanks alot anyway mate...might even look into o/n campsite so i don't have to leave at 3 in the am...
ps - love the tempo anyway - and for the price of a new one i'm scoring the whole tempo/motor package...seems as i havn't just gone through a whole lot of kayaks - also gone through my shoulders , destined to motor/ or peddle - for the great price , motor it is 8) ...not missing all of the comps this year though !! ;-)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Big thanks to the guys and girls from KFT for a another great day.Alot of flathead and weed today but managed to pick up one bream which got me 4th place,took home a new pflueger trion rod and reel,braid,leader and a couple of ecogear lures.I'm stoked i got the rod as i snapped my new wilson during the comp when a large crocodile decided it wasn't coming aboard,it also took my new lure as facial bling.
It was good to meet you guys and see you next comp.
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhhh...just read that you can't use the electric - and paddling the tempo all day probably isn't possible for me.....will investigate borrowing/using/getting my hands on a small lightweight yak for this event....need to win the fishbandit for the 3rd event me thinks... 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats dune and clarkey, thats a great flatty too clarkey.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

geez I need to pay more attention. when is round 2??


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, as promised, I added more details photos but rather than put them here I just edited my 1st post at the start of this thread.
Thanks for the comments too guys.

Edit; Catfish keith......... round two is Sept. 20th at Mooloolaba.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

dunebuggy said:


> 6th place and a prize worth about $200 rrp.The prize consisted of the following;
> 1 x TT Lures Cap (Everyone got a cap)
> 4 x TT Lures Stickers
> 8 x assorted (in size and colour) switchblade lures.
> ...


Looks like beautiful conditions for a day on the water, and congratulations on a top 10 finish! It's good to see a prize pack of all useable gear too!

Is there also an official event report put out by the KFT organisers?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun and a great day out, looking forward to hearing about round 2.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

rob316 said:


> need to win the fishbandit for the 3rd event me thinks... 8)


Ha ha . . . . hands off rob, I have my eyes on that for my Mrs. :lol:

Ranger, I am not sure if there is an official KFT report on the event or not. I would suggest sending a Private Message to "kftadmin" and asking Shane directly or, keep an eye on their website and see if anything shows up there. Here is the link; http://www.kft.net.au


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Headed up to Caloundra on Saturday afternoon with my mate and went to The Golden Beach Caravan Park .... set up the tent and then went for a drive around the canal to sus out some spots. Flick a popper around for a few early evening trevors ... but no luck. Headed back to the van park for a Fat Yak (Yummy Pale Ale) and had a chat to a bloke with a blue hobie ... he had driven all the way up from New South Wales to fish the comp .... bet you he was glad he did because he won the Fish Bandit from Extreme in the lucky draw! (I am hopeless with names ... so sorry about that if you read this.)

Then headed to the Power Boat Club for a few calming beverages, a feed and to watch the footy. This is my plan for the next two comps ... find somewhere close to the launch spot and have a good time .... way better than heading up there in the wee hours of the morning.

The following is my trip .....










About 10km all up and all I could catch was a little 15cm trevor in the canal on a PX45.

I fished surface, plastics and hardbodies. Got lots of follows and boils on the flats out in the middle ... but the canals were very quiet, other than the trevor I got, nothing even came close to my lure.

Got a few hits on the soft plastic on the way back to the launch site under the moored boats in front of the Power Boat Club ... but nothing stuck.

At the lucky Draw there was some amazing prizes ... I won a $200+ paddle from Solution (Sea to Summit) ..... a huge thanks to all the sponsors for putting up the prizes. My mate picked up a TT Lures Cap and a subscription to QFM so he was stoked with that. His son got the hat when we got back to his place ... I recon it will be his pride and joy for a while. It is pretty awesome we got some great prizes for not even getting a bream. But if you crack the top 10 ... the prizes are awesome ... Hummingbird Sounder, heaps of fishing gear ..... hopefully the boys from KFT will put up the names of all the sponsors cause they certainly should be recognized for their generosity to our sport!

It was a good day and recommend it to everyone .... no pressure to catch a fish and you meet some nice blokes on the water.

Also a huge thanks to Paul from Extreme Kayaks for helping out my mate on the day! 

And also to the boys and girls from KFT ... thanks heaps for the concept and for putting this on for us yakkers.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just read thru the rules for this event as worried about a livewell but saw you only have to take a pic with your camera on the ruler they supply what a great idea. Now just need roof racks so i can get mobile with the yak.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

dunebuggy said:


> Ranger, I am not sure if there is an official KFT report on the event or not. I would suggest sending a Private Message to "kftadmin" and asking Shane directly or, keep an eye on their website and see if anything shows up there. Here is the link; http://www.kft.net.au


Thanks for that!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Ranger said:


> dunebuggy said:
> 
> 
> > Ranger, I am not sure if there is an official KFT report on the event or not. I would suggest sending a Private Message to "kftadmin" and asking Shane directly or, keep an eye on their website and see if anything shows up there. Here is the link; http://www.kft.net.au
> ...


Shane from KFT has started a thread for the round one wrap up here; http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=30712


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

These events looks sensational and I think they have the kayak fishing 'competition' format just about right. These days seem to be all about fun and having a go, so good on you KFT (and sponsors) for making these days not only available to kayak fishos, but entertaining and good value too!.

Now,,,,, when are we gonna see a series here in Sydney?... 8)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Davey G said:


> These events looks sensational and I think they have the kayak fishing 'competition' format just about right. These days seem to be all about fun and having a go, so good on you KFT (and sponsors) for making these days not only available to kayak fishos, but entertaining and good value too!.
> 
> Now,,,,, when are we gonna see a series here in Sydney?... 8)


Davey I think it's a great comp, especially for beginners of all ages. It just goes to show that even one smallish fish can sometimes be enough. I was in bcf the other day and priced a couple of things......turns out my prize was not worth $200 but more like $250 (the reason I edited my post. lol.) I have never won anything in a comp before and this was only my 3rd comp. 
I think it's great that absolutely everyone who entered the comp had a crack at some really great prizes, even if they caught nothing, and absolutely everyone who enters has a chance to win the little fish bandit kayak. It was the young blokes that led the way in round 1 as well. I picked up a tip or two. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks huh?
I am eagerly awaiting round two on Sept 20th. We will get the last 2 or 3 hours of the run it tide and maybe a bit of the run out. We will have a 2.23m tide coming up from a 0.16m low (if I read the book right) so there will be a fairly swift current in the main river I think. And Davey G ......... No KFT for you. lol. We banana benders want to keep it up here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome stuff boys great prizes they really put on a good show. I'm hoping to get up for the last round work permitting.


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

cant wait for round two. should all be in for a few fish upgrades this round fishing from the marina area.

Very nice prize there Stuart, I bet the switchblade will be getting a good work out this round


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

outbackjoe said:


> cant wait for round two. should all be in for a few fish upgrades this round fishing from the marina area.
> 
> Very nice prize there Stuart, I bet the switchblade will be getting a good work out this round


Thanks Joe. I had a couple of switchblades with me on Sunday but I didn't end up using them. Yes, maybe this time I will.


----------

